# Camgaroo Award 2019 – der Filmpreis für Nachwuchs- und Independent-Filmemacher



## camgaroo (11. April 2019)

Hallo, ich möchte an dieser Stelle gerne auf den Filmwettbewerb Camgaroo Award 2019 hinweisen:

Camgaroo Award 2019 – der legendäre Filmpreis für Nachwuchstalente und Independent-Filmer startet! Die Ausschreibung und alle Infos findet Ihr auf unserer Website. In diesem Jahr gibt es einige Neuerungen:

Es gibt für Kurzfilme bis 20 Minuten insgesamt vier Genres. Neben den Nachwuchs- und Schulkategorien kann man erstmalig im Bereich „Dokumentarfilm“ zu einem Sonderthema einreichen: „Unsere Welt - unsere Umwelt!”

*Weitere Infos und Anmeldung: Camgaroo Award 2019: Ausschreibung
Camgaroo Award bei Facebook: Camgaroo Award*

*Einreichungstermin: 25. September 2019*

Viele Grüße 
- Björn


----------

